# Finally got a scroll saw



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been looking for a scroll saw for about a year. I've watched craigslist and haven't seen anything worth the money that I wanted. I was about to give up on a used saw and go ahead and buy the dewalt 788 that was on sale at i believe Grizzly or woodcraft. Anyway I was at my shop the other day and an old fellow stopped by asking about some of my scrap lumber. He wanted some to make crosses out of, telling me that he had 2 saws and was going to sell one or maybe both and buy him the dewalt 788. The guy lived real close and I told him I would look at them and might buy one or both. Yesterday I drove by his house and he was in the driveway so I stopped. To make a long story short I bought one of the saws for 65.00. He decided to keep the other, an old Delta. He said he just liked it. When I paid him he told me he paid about 8 hundred for the saw years ago and just didn't like it. Here's a picture.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Those are fantastic saws, and though the company has changed hands one or twice, it's still in business and they still have any parts you might need. I'm not a scroller, but I picked one up last year and am quite happy with it. The price you paid makes it a "you suck" purchase. Now get some Flying Dutchman blades and start enjoying.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I really don't scroll, I just need one every once in awhile. I've been using a jig saw. This saw runs smooth as silk, think it will last me as long as I need one. He told me when I bought it he was giving it to me for penny's on the dollar. The guy is 90 years old. His birthday is next week. Looks like he's about 60.
Gerald


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like you got a good deal. As time permits practice on some scrap. Here is a magazine and web site that caters to scroll saw work.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Great score, and having an old Delta scroll saw myself, I like the part about him selling the Hawk and keeping the old Delta 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your new toy. It looks really nice.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

And I thought I got a good deal when I paid $250 for my Hawk off CL.


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

One of my favorite things to do is sit in front of a scroll saw. I find it very relaxing and do some of my best thinking while doing it.
Steve Good has an excellent website for scroll saw patterns and tips.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Great buy!! You are about to venture into one of the most relaxing parts of the woodworking society there is, my friend. IMO. You bought yourself a saw you won't regret investing in! The Hawk line of saws are awesome machines! It'll run so quiet, you'll be able to hear the blade cutting the wood!! Hawk customer service is excellent as well! They are fine folks, & there is nothing they can't help you with on your saw. And parts, or updated parts are available. I use FD, Olson, & Pegasus blades, & am not disappointed. I own 5 scroll saws, & I spend the most time on my Hawk! Enjoy your venture!


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

That's the cat's meow, congratulations! I have one that I bought used, but need to get some parts for. Flying Dutchman blades are unbelievably good-they transformed my first scroll saw, a little Delta, from a massive paperweight into an actual tool.
https://www.mikesworkshop.com/


----------

